# Screw 'em



## Boris (Dec 19, 2016)

Y'know what? I've had this 24" bike up on CL for over a year now. I'm not dropping my price of $350, and I'm certainly not parting it out! So screw 'em! It's a cool bike and I'm keepin' it. I'm glad nobody bought it!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 19, 2016)

Here's an old trick that's used by some home builders. If it doesn't sell in 6 months, raise the price.


----------



## Ridemore (Dec 20, 2016)

I like it.
I think you should keep it.


Dave Marko said:


> Y'know what? I've had this 24" bike up on CL for over a year now. I'm not dropping my price of $350, and I'm certainly not parting it out! So screw 'em! It's a cool bike and I'm keepin' it. I'm glad nobody bought it!


----------



## mike j (Dec 20, 2016)

I don't know if I'll go with the title completely, but agree with the content. Where are all the petit girls out there. I have this beautiful little 24" Starlet that I can't unload either.


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 20, 2016)

Me too...responded to an ad on here, guy looking for a 24" for his wife.  I have this REALLY clean '47-'48 Roadmaster, gave him a great price, never even got a response.




Mike


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 20, 2016)

That's funny, when I was looking for a 24" girls for the wife I couldn't find one. All very nice bikes guys!


----------



## rhenning (Dec 20, 2016)

And you guys wonder why when new people ask me about buying a girls bikes I always say "Never unless you are going to ride it yourself or part it out."  Roger


----------



## Boris (Dec 20, 2016)

rhenning said:


> And you guys wonder why when new people ask me about buying a girls bikes I always say "Never unless you are going to ride it yourself or part it out."
> Roger




Looked like a 26" bike from angle of the photos and I failed to ask the crucial question. It was in transit when I did find out. Oh well, like I said, it's a cool bike, and it's about time it got some love. I'm not mad at it anymore. I'll still buy girls bikes, if they're the right ones, just no more 24"ers.



mickeyc said:


> Me too...responded to an ad on here, guy looking for a 24" for his wife.  I have this REALLY clean '47-'48 Roadmaster, gave him a great price, never even got a response.




...and that's another thing that REALLY gets my goat. People not showing the common courtesy to follow through with their end of the conversation, and just leave you hanging. ESPECIALLY on these types of close-knit sites.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 20, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Y'know what? I've had this 24" bike up on CL for over a year now. I'm not dropping my price of $350, and I'm certainly not parting it out! So screw 'em! It's a cool bike and I'm keepin' it. I'm glad nobody bought it!
> View attachment 398660



How much for the fender light?


----------



## vincev (Dec 20, 2016)

I bought this for $65 and thought it was worth it even though its a 24 incher.............


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 20, 2016)

mike j said:


> I don't know if I'll go with the title completely, but agree with the content. Where are all the petit girls out there. I have this beautiful little 24" Starlet that I can't unload either
> View attachment 398712







This might hold my wife


----------



## Boris (Dec 20, 2016)

I see that redline1968 liked my original post. I don't think it's because he's glad that I'm keeping the bike. More like he's glad that he won't have to see this bike every time he's on CL.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 20, 2016)

ok...I know I'm old and a little "dim", and Canadian, but the hey is CL? ( Cycle Lunacy?...I have that...) By the way, that 24" Colson(?) is breathtaking. Worth the money, wish I had more $$ and shipping wasn't crazy, cause that is a "gem".


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 20, 2016)

Nashman said:


> ok...I know I'm old and a little "dim", and Canadian, but the hey is CL? ( Cycle Lunacy?...I have that...) By the way, that 24" Colson(?) is breathtaking. Worth the money, wish I had more $$ and shipping wasn't crazy, cause that is a "gem".



CraigsList


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 20, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> How much for the fender light?



How 'bout $65 shipped?


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 20, 2016)

Dave just bury the damn thing and cut your losses.   . lol ..... glad you realize  it after a year on c.l. lol I am getting sick of looking at it ha..... consider it a lesson learned.  I'd part it out and use the rest as a memorial to your dearly departed blog...ha...


----------



## Nashman (Dec 20, 2016)

CL...Ok..got it. We even have that in the "Great White North" just without any cool bikes. I'm not "big" on "acronyms....abbreviations..texts...." just 4 letter words, some vulgar grunts, sign language ( fingers) and smoke signals.
Haven't used a cell phone in 13 years, but that's because I don't need one. I use a couple of soup cans with a LONG string in between ( knotted in a hole drilled inside center). Works wonders.


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 20, 2016)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> This might hold my wife





Wow... you're a brave man


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 20, 2016)

Euphman06 said:


> Wow... you're a brave man



She's not around right now, lol. Wait...Oh poop, here she comes! Gotta go boys.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 20, 2016)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> She's not around right now, lol. Wait...Oh poop, here she comes! Gotta go boys.



And that's the last anyone ever heard of ol' Rusty...


----------



## Intense One (Dec 20, 2016)

Ridemore said:


> I like it.
> I think you should keep it.



Agreed!    It's a keeper


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 20, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> And that's the last anyone ever heard of ol' Rusty...





I guess we know which part is rusty....


----------



## Intense One (Dec 20, 2016)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> This might hold my wife



Careful what you say or post...if she sees that comment, you may be squatting to pee in the future!  She'll Bobbitt you.


----------



## mike j (Dec 20, 2016)

....


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 20, 2016)

Intense One said:


> Careful what you say or post...if she sees that comment, you may be squatting to pee in the future!  She'll Bobbitt you.



Haha! She'll have to catch me first. She usually gasses out after about 10 yards. I'll have to sleep with one eye open though.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 20, 2016)

I like girls.
I like girls on bikes.
I like girls who like bikes.
But I don't like girls bikes.
OK, well maybe a little.
There OK to look at.
But I wouldn't buy one.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 20, 2016)

I like girls.
I like girls on bikes.
I like girls who like bikes.
But I don't like girls bikes.
OK, well maybe a little.
There OK to look at.
But I wouldn't buy one.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 20, 2016)

My brother loved to take his sisters' banana seat models with slicks and burn out


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 20, 2016)

It was those Dunlops, she Dun lopped over him.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 20, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> That's funny, when I was looking for a 24" girls for the wife I couldn't find one. All very nice bikes guys!



Too late now, I'm going to make a blue Huffy for my niece and Should have given her the green Hawthorne when I still had it...I was proud of that rebuild.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 20, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Y'know what? I've had this 24" bike up on CL for over a year now. I'm not dropping my price of $350, and I'm certainly not parting it out! So screw 'em! It's a cool bike and I'm keepin' it. I'm glad nobody bought it!
> View attachment 398660




Don't let Natasha or Moose near it.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Dec 20, 2016)

I think you guys need to find midget girlfriends for those small bikes or perhaps market them as cool gender bender material. Good luck.


----------



## Boris (Dec 20, 2016)

Shawn Michael said:


> I think you guys need to find midget girlfriends for those small bikes.




Good idea. And midget girlfriends are easy to hide from your wife too (often in the same house).


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 20, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Y'know what? I've had this 24" bike up on CL for over a year now. I'm not dropping my price of $350, and I'm certainly not parting it out! So screw 'em! It's a cool bike and I'm keepin' it. I'm glad nobody bought it!
> View attachment 398660






fordmike65 said:


> How much for the fender light?






fordmike65 said:


> How 'bout $65 shipped?




Do you take PayPal??


----------



## Boris (Dec 20, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Do you take PayPal??




PayPal?


----------



## Shawn Michael (Dec 20, 2016)

I think she's a great candidate for any of the bikes.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 20, 2016)

Shawn Michael said:


> I think she's a great candidate for any of the bikes. View attachment 399205



Just my type.


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 20, 2016)

*Screw 'em Dave!*
*Just add a top tube & call it a "bisexcycle"*


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 21, 2016)

*This is the Deluxe  "Screw 'em" Bisexcycle .*
*Comes with "Dual" Screwdrivers attached to the rear rack.*
*

*
*You can point out that this "Special Edition" is equipped with*
*Regular & Phillips screwdrivers so that folks can screw up*
* both ways.*

*Guaranteed to sell fast anywhere.*


----------



## willswares1220 (Dec 21, 2016)

She's pretty!!


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 21, 2016)

I think it goes well with daves hair....sorry Dave..    :0


----------



## bairdco (Dec 21, 2016)

Shawn Michael said:


> I think you guys need to find midget girlfriends for those small bikes or perhaps market them as cool gender bender material. Good luck.




Y'know, advertising a girl's bike as "transgender" is a pretty good idea, considering today's social climate.


----------



## SHO2010 (Dec 21, 2016)

The bike looks great but around my neck of the woods there dosen't seem to be much interest in 24" everybody wants 26". I have had the chance to buy some 24" this year at good prices but I know if I want to sell them I will be stuck with them.


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 22, 2016)

My wife is a five-footer and even with the seat jammed down as far as it will go, she won't ride a 26" bike.  That's why I bought the 2 24"s that I have.  She loves the Columbia, says the Roadmaster pedals harder.  Probably has something to do with the smaller main sprocket on the Columbia.  Would be nice to find a "shortie" for the Roadmaster, it's a sweet bike.

Mike


----------



## Spence36 (Jan 5, 2017)

My wife has a Schwinn 24" prewar and loves it I also bought here a killer 26"'Hollywood 1940 Schwinn she loves it but she feels to tall on it . Loves her 24"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barto (Jan 5, 2017)

Shawn Michael said:


> I think she's a great candidate for any of the bikes. View attachment 399205



Ahhhhgggg, it's true, Smoking really does stunt your growth!!!!!!


----------



## keith kodish (Jan 6, 2017)

Spence36 said:


> My wife has a Schwinn 24" prewar and loves it I also bought here a killer 26"'Hollywood 1940 Schwinn she loves it but she feels to tall on it . Loves her 24"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Picked up this oddball 1941/45 24"deluxe schwinn hollywood, she's 4'10",We had a 7-8 condition Elgin Skylark, that even with the l shaped seat post short end in the seat tube,pointing forwa4d,she felt was too tall for her. Sigh,....






Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian R. (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks for the humour. My wife and I share laughs over posts like this, although I didn't show her the little person with the beer. She's 4'10" so I bought her a 1950s Roadmaster 26" (correction: after enlarging this photo, I think the tire says 24"). She never rode it because she found the short cranks didn't provide enough leverage to pedal comfortably. I had to sell it for a $40 loss. Our 7 year old son likes our green '57 Columbia 24" only because he can honk the electric horn.


----------



## Spence36 (Jan 6, 2017)

Yup my wife had her 26" Hollywood (see pic ) first and loves it but I picked up a 37 24" Schwinn as part of a trade swap she saw it and done she loves it it's a beater too no tank wrong fenders full
Size women's log spring saddle etc.. but she loves it !!   


I don't think I have any pics of her 24" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 6, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> Dave just bury the damn thing and cut your losses.   . lol ..... glad you realize  it after a year on c.l. lol I am getting sick of looking at it ha..... consider it a lesson learned.  I'd part it out and use the rest as a memorial to your dearly departed blog...ha...



You had a blog? That would be an "interesting" read.


----------



## vincev (Jan 9, 2017)

I think we need a new section called "24 inch bikes"This will shed light on some of the nice 24 inchers out there.


----------

